# Stimme rausfiltern



## d4kine (26. Januar 2005)

Hoffentlich weiß das jemand...
 Also wie der titel schon sagt, möchte ich ne stimme aus nem lied rausfiltern... wie geht das? weiß das jemand? Irgendwie muss es ja gehe, oder bekommen die ganzen dj's nur tapes mit stimmen oder wie?!


----------



## chmee (27. Januar 2005)

Auf vielen Maxis sind die A-Capella Versionen drauf  und wennDu ein bekannter DJ bist,
kriegste auch ne promotional-Maxi mit anderen Sachen drauf, wie zB  der A-Capella-Version.

und zum eigentlichen problem:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182176.html

mfg chmee


----------



## d4kine (27. Januar 2005)

mhm, danke für die antwort...


----------



## BeaTBoxX (30. Januar 2005)

Nur die Vocals aus einer Aufnahme extrahieren ist in guter Quali quasi unmöglich.
Wurde schon oft gefragt.. aber aus einem Topf Gulasch kann man keine lebende Kuh mehr machen


----------



## Danizio (31. Januar 2005)

Stimmt, unmöglich...
Hab das früher auch schon oft probiert aber nie hinbekommen, also versucht euch lieber von dem track ein Accapella zubesoregen  


Danizio


----------

